# Breeding and Confirmation



## mbrents (Jun 25, 2013)

Hhfrecklesonmydually Quarter Horse


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

It's hard to tell about her conformation since she is not set up correctly. She does't look like a bad horse at all. That photo must have been taken some time ago, since she is still heavily furred there.


----------



## mbrents (Jun 25, 2013)

Here is an additional pic. I will try and get some proper pictures tomorrow.

Thanks!


----------



## Ponies (Aug 18, 2012)

can't tell much from the photos on conformation, but shes a pretty red dun!


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

Have you had her around cows? With all that cow sense in her pedigree she looks like she might have cow! 

Nice top line and good bone. Would love to see her in a photo set up nicely.


----------



## mbrents (Jun 25, 2013)

Thank you! We are just beginning to work together. She seems catty, and I hope in the future we can work in that direction. I will get some more pictures.

Thanks


----------



## Falcor74 (May 28, 2013)

I like the way she looks. She has nice hind quarters, and judging from the muscles in her back legs from the last picture, it looks like she will have some stopping power!


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

She is pretty balanced, good strong back, neck tied in nicely to the withers and she HAS withers which I prefer in a QH, toes point forward. Maybe not the prettiest face, but a little bit of a roman nose helps a horse breathe better, anyway. I think that she is a well bred working QH. Guess we'll have to see what discipline she excels in. I would be happy with your horse.


----------



## mbrents (Jun 25, 2013)

one more pic


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

She is a nice looking horse. I would ask the farrier about the underrun heels in front.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Nice mare. The lonely think I don't like is that her pasterns just look a tad bit long to me. Otherwise she's lovely. I don't think she is roan though


----------



## mbrents (Jun 25, 2013)

Thanks! Not even sure why I wrote that. . . No she is not a roan


----------

